# Kipper needs your prayers and good wishes please



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
It's been awhile since I have posted. Have been busy with potty training Kipper, holding my sisters hand with her new puppy (which is going great now that my mother is in love with him) and my new job. Sigh, a few weeks ago I was pulling weeds outside and lost my balance- I stepped back to catch myself and ended up landing on Kipper (I didn't know he was there), since then he has limped around so I took him to be checked by his vet about a week and a half ago. His vet x-rayed him, said that nothing looked broken and that it looked like his hip was dislocated. He gave him a shot and put him on anti-inflamatory medicine and told me that if he wasn't better in a week to bring him back in for better x-rays and that they would have to sedate him to do that. Well Kipper started liimping worse and DH dropped him off last Tuesday to have the xrays done. They called me at work at around 11 to let me know that his Hip Ball Joint was fractured and what options we had to correct it. We went an FHO (I can't tell you what it means) like my vet recommended instead Of trying to set pins in his hip. His vet told me that trying to set the pins had about a 50/50 sucess rate in dogs his size and that he had a significant increase of extreme arthritis when he was older with that option. They basically went in and took his joint out and his lef bone will grow back to replace his joint and fuze together and he will have about 90% use of his leg, only downfall to this surgery was the 4-6 month recovery time. Kipper was able to come hom Weds and has been recovering nicely and even tried to get me to play fetch with him yesterday (I felt so bad telling him no) he has to be restricted for 2 weeks and then can start working back up to normal activity. Please everyone pray for a fast and full (or as full as we can expect) recovery for Kipper.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh I am so sorry for you and your boy. I hope he recovers nicely and fast. Kisses to Kiper.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope Kipper recovers quickly. That's one of my fears, falling on my baby, especially with winter and winter ice just around the corner.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry Kipper was hurt but it sounds like the surgery went well and he is recovering. 

Belly rubs and best wishes for a speedy recovery Kipper!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh I am sorry!!! I hope that recover is quick and smooth for Kipper and that he doesn't have any more pain!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh I feel so bad!!! hope everything heals quickly!! I'm so sorry this happened!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know how this ccan happen with a little dog that stays too close to my feet. I stepped on Rosie's front paw last week. Luckily it was a pinching thing instead of crushing. Hopefully she will stay a little farther back from now on. I pray that your little one will fully recover. They seem to have a lion's heart, so Kipper will probably be up and going before you know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hugs to Kipper AND you! Sounds like you've both been through the ringer. The good thing is that dogs are very resilient, and they don't hold things against us!:hug:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery, Kipper. I am so sorry that happened.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

One of my dread fears. I used to be terrified about falling on Ruby because she had a tendency to walk between my feet. I'm praying for as complete a recovery as possible for your little guy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, goodness! I'm so glad Kipper is doing so well. I hope you're able to keep him quiet for the couple of weeks he needs to recover. Is the recovery really that short? That sounds like a good alternative to the pins. It seems these little ones recover so quickly.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your poor little Kipper. Sending hugs, kisses and best wishes for his speedy recovery from Tessa and Cooper.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I read your headline and feared the worst. I am glad Kipper is on the mend already. 

I have been really afraid that I might land on either of my Havs as they like to play close to me. Telling them to stay out from underfoot just doesn't seem to help keep them farther away, though.

It sounds as if you have a great Vet and that the surgery went well.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh what a terrible quirk of fate, it is also a bit of luck that something like this has not happened at my house, I have the blind dog who is always under foot I have fallen or stumbled too many times, you would think I would be use to him, nope he catches me unaware often enough. It could happen to anyone. I hope Kipper has an uneventful recovery and he is up and around in due time. Do keep him quite for the first two weeks, it's not easy. Dogs are amazing in their ability to bounce back.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the all the well wishes. Kipper is now actinng as if he isn't hurt. He is starting to put pressure on his leg and has been trying to get me to play fetch with him for the past 2 days. Last night he jumped off the bed because he didnt want to sleep and when DH came to bed he said he was running around. We took a trial trip to pick my son up from school and he was wild and wooley the whole time in the car. Kathie, he has 2 weeks of restricted movement until he gets his staples out. After that it is 4-6 months, depending on how active the dog it. Last night he tried to get Sadie toplay tag with him and I had to get on her so that she would go to the other room, he doesn't understand why he can't play and seems to not have much pain now (which i am soooo happy about). I will keep you all updated on progress and if you all want can post pictures of his leg (not to grusome but makes me cringe whenever I see it) haven't yet because I wasn't sure anyone would want to see.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Momo and I send our best wishes for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope Kipper continues to recover nicely. Just to (hopefully) make you feel a bit more encouraged, My older dog that we had adopted had this surgery before we adopted her. She never had a problem from this except occasional stiffness as she got older which may have been unrelated. She formed a new hip ball and she ran and played as if nothing happened. I hope that helps!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sooo sorry this happened, Will certainly keep him in my prayers,

This type of accident happened to one of my best friend's had, her dh stumbled on him and fell when he was behind him in the kitchen and it was really serious, they almost amputated his leg, but he had some extensive surgery and recovery but he is one happy and normal dog now (minus the injured leg is about an inch shorter than the other ones)

I ended up buying her a dog stroller for a gift and she used that to take him around, told me it was a lifesaver for her and he did still get to go on walks. Hopefully the recovery won't be to long and painful, but hang in there, I know someone who went through it and all worked out.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this - So sorry that Kipper was injured. Hope he recovers well. Sounds like keeping him slowed down may be challenging! Augie was always underfoot as a puppy - until I accidentally stepped on his foot (I had hard shoes on) on the vinyl kitchen floor. After the fact, I was sort of glad it had happened as he didn't hover so close after that and it may have prevented a worse injury. 

Here's wishing you a speedy recovery, Kipper!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this too. Wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

I live in fear of something like this. Wishing quick recovery for Kipper!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sending kisses and links from Dexter & Jack. We are keeping you and Kipper in our thoughts.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Shelly,
So sorry to hear about your Kipper, but it's really good news that he's already able to tolerate weight bearing. An FHO stands for "Femoral Head Ostectomy". They actually do remove the ball portion (and sometimes the neck) of the femur bone where it connects to the pelvis (and forms the hip). The bone doesn't actually grow back, but a "pseudoarthrosis" (kind of a fake joint) forms from connective and scar tissue. I've never worked with a dog after this procedure (I'm a physical therapist for people), but my vet and I have talked a lot about different procedures and outcomes over the years. By now you probably already know that the leg will be a little shorter and that's going to change Kipper's biomechanics some. If you don't mind a recommendation: I'd ask your vet to be very clear about how you reintroduce activity (especially the jumping piece). Also, if he or she would like you to do any "range of motion" at the knee. Sometimes the knee joint will get stiff because the dog will try to hold it straight when walker to make up for the difference in leg length. Wishing you guys a quick, uneventful recovery!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Cindi said:


> Shelly,
> So sorry to hear about your Kipper, but it's really good news that he's already able to tolerate weight bearing. An FHO stands for "Femoral Head Ostectomy". They actually do remove the ball portion (and sometimes the neck) of the femur bone where it connects to the pelvis (and forms the hip). The bone doesn't actually grow back, but a "pseudoarthrosis" (kind of a fake joint) forms from connective and scar tissue. I've never worked with a dog after this procedure (I'm a physical therapist for people), but my vet and I have talked a lot about different procedures and outcomes over the years. By now you probably already know that the leg will be a little shorter and that's going to change Kipper's biomechanics some. If you don't mind a recommendation: I'd ask your vet to be very clear about how you reintroduce activity (especially the jumping piece). Also, if he or she would like you to do any "range of motion" at the knee. Sometimes the knee joint will get stiff because the dog will try to hold it straight when walker to make up for the difference in leg length.
> Wishing you guys a quick, uneventful recovery!


Thanks so much for the advice, we go back tuesday to havethe staples taken out and I wasn't sure where we would go from that point with restrictions/physical therapy. I do have to say that we love our vet, a lot of people tried to talk me into taking him into a clinic in Louisville (about 40 minutes) away because they offer cheap care and it was a pricey procedure but IMO having the staff that is close to home and knows my pet and family is worth the extra money I would have saved, which when factoring in travel time and gas only amounted to about $50.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You asked for feedback about posting the photo of Kipper's leg, and I haven't seen any yet. If you still would like to post the photo, I would be interested in seeing it.

I am glad to hear that Kipper is feeling so "normal." His jumping off the bed had me concerned though. Would he sleep in a crate without fussing?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This is one of my main fears with both Pepper & April as they both like to hang around our feet. I'm so sorry poor Kipper was hurt, but it's great news that he's recovering nicely. It's encouraging to hear that he's feeling so well so soon after surgery.

I would be interested in seeing the post-op photo. One of our foster goldens had his hip replaced and the surgery site was fairly extensive. I would be interested in comparing the two.

Hugs to little Kipper from all of our fur kids here!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope he heals quickly!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am late here, but hope for a good result when you go back to the Drs...prayers and hugs.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Just seeing this too, speedy recovery to Kipper


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope Kipper is getting stronger daily. Please keep us posted.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

*pics*

OK here are 2 pics f his leg, took me a min to figure out how to get off my phone onto here. Apparently my phone wont upload directly to the forum. Not bad as in gruesome but they are heartbreaking. Kipper was sitting waiting for me to carry him up the steps the day I brought him home and the other was when he had settled in for one of many naps with me the first week. It has healed considerably since the pictures and his fur has started growing back. Opinions...... should i cut the rest of his coat down to semi-match his leg or let there be a 3 inch difference between his leg/fluffiness.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That actually doesn't look too bad! It's shorter/smaller than I expected. 

If it were Pepper I would leave the coat until the site is entirely healed and then maybe give him a bit of a trim, but not all the way down to match the surgery site. Just down to an inch or so. If it doesn't bother you though I don't think there's a reason you would need to trim it down.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a smaller incision than I envisioned, too. I'm glad he's healing quickly and if the hair is already growing back quickly, I would wait a few months and see how it looks down the road, it may not be very noticeable at all, but either way, puppy cut or not, the good news is he's on the fast track to recovery! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Wishing for a speedy recovery!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

awww...poor baby...best wishes for a speedy recovery!

I wouldn't shave him down that short- it's a small area. But maybe just trim a bit and even it out as it grows back...kinda like when our little girls cut their hair by themselves...if you have a daughter, I'm sure you've been through that! 

I'm so glad to see he's doing good-we'll keep praying


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

How about an update? Is Kipper frustrated by not being able to play and RLH?


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't been on here for awhile. Hope Kipper is feeling better. I would wait as well. Candy had her entire back leg, back & part of her front leg shaved when she had her surgery in July. It is coming in nicely and getting close to the length of the part that wasn't shaved. From the looks of your pictures, she was clipped a bit shorter than Kipper. When she had her last surgery, I didn't have her clipped as close and it eventually evened out as well all on its own.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Kipper got his staples out Tuesday and my vet said his incision is looking great. He is on another 2 weeks of restriction which is going to be really hard because he wants to wrestle with Sadie and Play fetch (his favorite game). Right mow we are on a road trip to visit grandma in Cleveland and he is sitting on a pillow on my lap getting tons of attention (like he doesn't anyway). One thing that is concerning me is his aggression to the vets or really anyone that tries to take him away from me. My vet told me he is protecting me because when they have him away from me he is his normal happy go lucky self. Example Tuesday the vet tech came around to look at his leg and before I could warn her that I needed to put him down for her to take him she reached to take him from my arms and he snapped and growled at her. I scolded him and told her that Alex (my vet) said that he is very protective of me and doesn't like it when some approaches to take him away. It only happens when I am holding him, if he is down on lead or one of the kids has him he doesn't care. Should I be worried about this or chalk it up to a phase?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a trooper.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

inlovewithhav said:


> Kipper got his staples out Tuesday and my vet said his incision is looking great. He is on another 2 weeks of restriction which is going to be really hard because he wants to wrestle with Sadie and Play fetch (his favorite game). Right mow we are on a road trip to visit grandma in Cleveland and he is sitting on a pillow on my lap getting tons of attention (like he doesn't anyway). One thing that is concerning me is his aggression to the vets or really anyone that tries to take him away from me. My vet told me he is protecting me because when they have him away from me he is his normal happy go lucky self. Example Tuesday the vet tech came around to look at his leg and before I could warn her that I needed to put him down for her to take him she reached to take him from my arms and he snapped and growled at her. I scolded him and told her that Alex (my vet) said that he is very protective of me and doesn't like it when some approaches to take him away. It only happens when I am holding him, if he is down on lead or one of the kids has him he doesn't care. Should I be worried about this or chalk it up to a phase?


 I'm glad Kipper is healing nicely. I am so bad at giving advice on what to do. I have had way to many teachers of dog behavior and all different ideas. Any way here it goes I was told he should not feel the need to protect you and he is dominant over you. I think time out is appropriate for that behavior a firm no! If you are holding him put him on the ground and put your back to him. I'm sure others will say get a trainer. But behaviorist trainers a very expensive.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

We think about you and Kipper all the time. I hope things are going ok.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Jessica,
Kipper is doing great IMO but we will find out how he is really doing at his 4 week check up Tuesday. I can tell when I have let him overdo it because he will limp more pronounced after he plays. Still not back to playing fetch, abd not that he hasn't been trying to get me to play I just tell him in a few days. He did do a RLH yesterday and we were all chasing him telling him to stop. Yeah hindsight not the smartest thing to have done because that little stinker ran circles around my two children and I. My fingers are staying crossed that he will get a good check up and be able to start more activity because it's really hard keeping him quiet. He did go to soccer today with us, I don't think he liked his screamy yelly mom though because he went to sit on DH's lap who just sits quietly and watches the games . I will update after I see his dr Tuesday


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Kipper Update:
We had a great visit Tuesday. Per his vet Kipper is doing great for being 4 weeks out of surgery- he said that he was using his leg fairly well and was taking him off his extreme restriction. Kipper has been soooo happy to be able to play again and is wasting no time making up for being confined. He has started play fights with Sadie and had a full round of fetch last night until he got tired and decided that he wanted to go to bed. The only thing he still refuses to do is go down the steps..... not up them, just going down. I figure that is fine and that I can carry him down whenever he wants to go with me until he is much better. Thank you all for your well wishes, we go back in another 2 weeks for a check up so keep the positive thoughts and prayers coming.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So happy to hear he is recovering so well!! yay!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

My sentiments exactly....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent news!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great news! Keep it up, Kipper!


----------

